

Brokers Hand on Their Faces Site - raheemm
http://brokershandsontheirfacesblog.tumblr.com/

======
josefresco
I love how CNN and others run these pictures as if these "face palm" moments
don't happen every single other day (even in good times)

FUD at it's best.

~~~
axod
Some of them just look like they're coughing to be honest, or bored out of
their brains.

------
decadentcactus
<http://sadguysontradingfloors.tumblr.com/>

------
sajidu
This is stupid...

Brokers don't trade with their own money, they trade on behalf of clients.

They make a living by charging their clients a small commission for making the
trade. Brokers make money when the market is going up, and they make when
money the market is going down.

------
davidw
Uhm. LOLcats anyone?

~~~
davi
I agree.

But I clicked through anyway, and, looking through the pictures, I started
thinking about the stereotypy of emotion al expression, which reminded me that
someday I should read Darwin's "The Expression of the Emotions in Man and
Animals" (<http://human-nature.com/darwin/emotion/contents.htm>).

So, no upvote for the article, but not totally useless to me, either.

------
tigerthink
How is stock trading different from gambling? You even have to be 18 to do it.

------
ivank
also, <http://sadguysontradingfloors.tumblr.com/>

------
PStamatiou
I just lol'd in the back of class and at least 4 kids turned around to look at
me. :-/

------
zandorg
Reminds me of that cigar guy in the film Wall Street.

